# ***SPOILERS*** UFC 70: Nations Collide



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Many users that are going to be viewing this in the United States, on SpikeTV later tonight, do *NOT* want the event spoiled for them, so post *EVERY* comment / thread idea you may have, pertaining to this event *IN THIS THREAD ONLY!* 

Thank you.

----------

Event Spoilers below....if you wanna be suprised tonight, you better leave this thread now.
















































































































































































*UFC 70: Nations Collide Results*

*Paul Taylor* defeats Edilberto de Oliveira via TKO (Strikes) (Round 3 - 0:37) 

*Jess Liaudin* defeats Dennis Siver via Submission (Armbar) (Round 1 - 1:21)

*Alessio Sakara* defeats Victor Valimaki via TKO (Strikes) (Round 1 - 1:44) 

*Junior Assuncao* defeats David Lee via Submission (Rear Naked Choke) (Round 2 - 1:55) 

*Terry Etim* defeats Donald Matthew Grice via Submission (Guillotine Choke) (Round 1 - 4:38)

*Cheick Kongo* defeats Assuerio Silva via Decision (Majority) (Round 3 - 5:00)

*Ryoto Machida* defeats David Heath via Decision (Unanimous) (Round 3 - 5:00)

*Dana's announcement is that the TUF 6 coaches are Matt Serra and Matt Hughes. They will fight once the season concludes.*

*Michael Bisping* defeats Elvis Sinosic via TKO (Strikes) (Round 2 - 1:20)

*Andrei Arlovski* defeats Fabricio Werdum via Decision (Unanimous) (Round 3 - 5:00)

*Gabriel Gonzaga* defeats Mirko Cro Cop via KO (Head Kick) (Round 1 - 4:51)


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

can you PM me the results of the Arlovski fight only?


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

Yea can you PM the results please as I'm from the UK but didn't buy the PPV. Cheers


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

flourhead said:


> can you PM me the results of the Arlovski fight only?


Sure.


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

> Dana's announcement is that the TUF 6 coaches are Matt Serra and Matt Hughes. They will fight once the season concludes.


Matt Serra goes from TUF cast to coach? More welterwieghts for tuf 6 then? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

AA unanimous decision. Slow boring fight.


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

How did Bisping look in the fight? Was it a good close fight, or was it dominated?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

*Holy Sh1t*

Omfg!

I DONT F'n BELIEVE MY EYES!


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

GG by high kick! Crocop KO'd!


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

OMFG CroCop KTFO


----------



## Vinty (Feb 5, 2007)

Cant believe that Mirko got knocked clean out looked real nasty!


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn i cant believe this. Crazy simply crazy, 07 strangest year of all.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

CAPTAIN PEGLEG said:


> How did Bisping look in the fight? Was it a good close fight, or was it dominated?


he dominated!


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Damn.. what a leg high kick from hell. Wow.. the way Mikro fell and bent his knee and ankle.. looks like he got hurt badly. But he walked out on his own power.

The year of upsets let me tell ya.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> Damn.. what a leg high kick from hell. Wow.. the way Mikro fell and bent his knee and ankle.. looks like he got hurt badly. But he walked out on his own power.
> 
> The year of upsets let me tell ya.


GSP and now this 

Im stunned and aghast!


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

That was so cool, when Cro Cops leg bent back, ouch!


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

I need to see this fight now. I cant ****in believe this. I'm sick and tired of these damn upsets


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

A horse would of been KO'ed by that kick. 

Hats off to Gonaza. He was pounding Mirko out and then KTFOed him out back on the feet.

Glad to see Mirko can still walk.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

So much for the "Cro Cop is going to plow right threw the heavyweight division" talk!:laugh:

but seriously that is some crazy shit! I can't believe Cro Cop lost!


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Who picked Gonzaga to win?.......just me? ah good good


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here Levi...

Gonzaga dominated the stand up, took Mirko down. Did damage from many elbows. Cut Mirko up. Referee stood them up, Gonzaga hit a monstrous HK that nearly killed Mirko. It reminded the Chuck-Mezger KO but more brutal.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> So much for the "Cro Cop is going to plow right threw the heavyweight division" talk!:laugh:
> 
> but seriously that is some crazy shit! I can't believe Cro Cop lost!


im starting my large bowl of crow now
im officially an idiot
ugh!

who ever said Gonzaga would take it... I bow to you


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

Holy crap. Cro Cop blows. Sorry, but he already was talking about his title bout w/Couture before this match. Very disappointed. I can't believe he lost. He now joins the "MMA fighters that suck" club.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Here Levi...
> 
> Gonzaga dominated the stand up, took Mirko down. Did damage from many elbows. Cut Mirko up. Referee stood them up, Gonzaga hit a monstrous HK that nearly killed Mirko. It reminded the Chuck-Mezger KO but more brutal.


Im still in shock. I must jump out a window now. The end of times are here


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Whomever said they picked Gab, I bet on him in vBookie...but did a private bet so people wouldn't see it.  *F-CK YEAH!*

I thought Mirko was hurt badly. Glad that he got back up. Dana is probably punching the wall right now.


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

> How did Bisping look in the fight? Was it a good close fight, or was it dominated?


Apparently he was almost in trouble in round 2 from a guilitine (cant spell that) choke. But the rest was pretty much all Bisping.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

rbunnell said:


> Holy crap. Cro Cop blows. Sorry, but he already was talking about his title bout w/Couture before this match. Very disappointed. I can't believe he lost. He now joins the "MMA fighters that suck" club.


Cro Crop does not suck. He just made a mistake and dropped his hands and got caught with a high leg kick from hell. That kick would of Ko'ed King Kong let me tell ya. That was more brutal than the Randleman punch from hell. 

I'm still in shock.


----------



## kmt1986 (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW what a ****in kick by Gonzaga! I just lost almost all my points on that fight:dunno: What the hell is up with all these upsets this year


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

What is the deal with this year man!! I am so pissed! Nogueira loses to Sokoudjou, Wand to Henderson, GSP to Serra, and now CroCop to Gonzaga?!  Man I hate to see CroCop lose!!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I bet Wandy is laughing now... :laugh: <---- Like that. 

Only thing good out of this is, we will probably see CC vs. AA next.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Atleast we have Fedor to make some sense out of this. Too many damn upsets


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey guys, read my sig. 
Chuck might be next.  :dunno:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*It's official!* I'm betting my mortgage on Rampage next month!


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

benn said:


> Hey guys, read my sig.
> Chuck might be next.  :dunno:


So we have benn to blame for the destruction of the universe :laugh:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

This just proves that nothing is a guaranteed in MMA, except Fedor winning and Goldberg saying stupid sh-t during FPV's PPV's. Sokoudjou's wins were pretty big upsets, but Gonzaga didn't just beat crocop, he dominated him. 

The MMA world is currently turned upside down.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Leviathan said:


> So we have benn to blame for the destruction of the universe :laugh:


If Chuck loses, I can take all the blame.


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks Trey, And thanks for sorting out that Fedor is coming to UFC crap someone tried to pull. 
Also now Im thinking this Pride is better than UFC talk that occured over the past few years may have been a little absurd. Is Fedor really that good? Lindlan did have him in trouble for a bit at Bodog and he's not really considered a heavyweight. UFC 70 just raises more questions about that old arguement.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> This just proves that nothing is a guaranteed in MMA, except Fedor winning and Goldberg saying stupid sh-t during FPV's PPV's. Sokoudjou's wins were pretty big upsets, but Gonzaga didn't just beat crocop, he dominated him.
> 
> The MMA world is currently turned upside down.



man I just have to see this fight man if CroCop was dominated that much he must have believe his own hype and didnt even train hard for this fight.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I had this uneasy feeling that Gonzaga was going to pull off an upset, but no way did I expect it to be a head kick. Damn, 2007 is definitely the year of upsets.

P.S. Is Randy Couture a psychic?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Rogan: *"He just pulled a Sokoudjou!"*

:laugh:


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

this is amazing.


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> Cro Crop does not suck. He just made a mistake and dropped his hands and got caught with a high leg kick from hell. That kick would of Ko'ed King Kong let me tell ya. That was more brutal than the Randleman punch from hell.
> 
> I'm still in shock.



Yeah, you're right. He doesn't suck. I just wanted him to send a message and completely kill this guy. I am just disappointed.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

I feel like crying.....


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought this card had the potential to be one of the best of the year and instead I get decision after decision and then CroCop losing. I am devastated.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Pride may have given us a false impression of how good their heavyweights were. UFC heavyweights were very underrated besides Arlovski (who was defeated twice by Sylvia).


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Woodstock said:


> Thanks Trey, And thanks for sorting out that Fedor is coming to UFC crap someone tried to pull.
> Also now Im thinking this Pride is better than UFC talk that occured over the past few years may have been a little absurd. Is Fedor really that good? Lindlan did have him in trouble for a bit at Bodog and he's not really considered a heavyweight. UFC 70 just raises more questions about that old arguement.


Yes Fedor is really that good. Remember, Fedor was dropped directly onto the top of his head from that Randleman slam and it didn't even faze him. If that were to happen to Cro Crop, he would be knocked the **** out i'm sure. Fedor has been rocked twice and came back to win in a convincing manner. Fedor is god of MMA right now until somebody proves it otherwise.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

everyone loses.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*NAPOWWW!*


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Man the card sucked so bad but at least we got a good pay off at the end. That was an awesome end


----------



## kmt1986 (Mar 4, 2007)

I was so looking foward to seeing Cro Cop vrs. Couture..Damnit!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

attention said:


> im starting my large bowl of crow now
> im officially an idiot
> ugh!
> 
> who ever said Gonzaga would take it... I bow to you


Don't bow to me man, I thought Cro Cop would win this fight. Thank God I'm betting Vbookie points and not real money. I'd be piss poor broke. Its like everytime somebody says this guy is unstoppable he ends up getting dominated. hmmm....

MATT HUGHES IS UNSTOPPABLE!!!!:

There, now Matt Serra should win that fight!:laugh:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> *NAPOWWW!*


That hit me where it hurts


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

jtaylor42 said:


> I thought this card had the potential to be one of the best of the year and instead I get decision after decision and then CroCop losing. I am devastated.


3 decisions out of 10 fights. Thats hardly as bad as you make it out to be. And Crocop losing isnt the end of the world. Thats the wonderful thing about MMA. They are all human and can faulter just as easily as me or you. Hey when Randleman knocked him out I knew then he wasnt invincible. Now we just gotta see if Fedor is.


----------



## Melting Face (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey im new here, am I allowed to post the Cro Cop fight, you no the one when he gets KNOCKED OUT!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

This Year Sucks


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> *NAPOWWW!*



Damn the ****ing hurt watching


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

um, decision don't make for bad fights. The card was poor and boring. In fact one of the best fights was a decision, the Machida win was awesome no matter how much the crowd booed. Textbook mma.


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

Is it on utube yet?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> *NAPOWWW!*



Good Find Trey B. Repped!:thumbsup: 

Gonzaga is definitly no Eddie Sanchez thats for sure!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

The full Mirko / Gab fight:

Mirko nokautiran - DNEVNIK.hr


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Sherdog.com: Mirko "Cro Cop." You lost him as a fighter and you said PRIDE couldn't compete with salaries being offered in the U.S. Are you concerned you're going to lose more stars like Mirko to the UFC or other promoters?

Sakakibara: It's very possible that many fighters follow Mirko's footsteps. PRIDE's plan is to decide the toughest fighter in the world. It's a very tough situation as a working place for a fighter, so we're expecting more fighters to follow.

Sherdog.com: So you're expecting to lose more fighters because of difficulty of competition in PRIDE and not because, like you said, fighters are making 30 to 40 percent more money in the U.S.?

Sakakibara: The theme in PRIDE is, again, to decide the strongest man on the planet. So maybe more strong fighters will come into PRIDE and those who can't survive in PRIDE, they'll leave. That's very natural.


----------



## Melting Face (Apr 21, 2007)

RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Well there goes 500,000 points on CroCop. Looks like Gonzaga gets a shot at Couture, really pulling for Randy now. I hate 2007, too many upsets.*


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Man who next I am starting to get scared about Fedor but I shouldn't worry he is good but um.............. I don't even know anymore, HOLY SHIT 2007 is making me doubt my belif in GOD.
But really what is happening.
How ironic that Mirko gets Ko'ed by a high kick every guy who has been HK'ed by him must be laughing now.
I am glad I didn't bet on any of this shit.
WAR COUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW: I am feeling bad for KAM he has lost all his points with GSP and Mirko


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

this is retarded.

Ive lost all my post points.. again. This is ridiculous. What does this show? That nobody is invincible? Im just sick, i cant even bet anymore on fights..


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

A fitting quote...

Matt Serra: *"You don't need to be the better striker to KO someone in MMA."*


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

time to hustle drunk ****s at the bar


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> The full Mirko / Gab fight:
> 
> Mirko nokautiran - DNEVNIK.hr


Thank you dude!


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

Crocop's foot was twisted at an unnatural angle. He got knocked out and submitted by ankle lock at once. Its sad, I hope he gets better, cause he obviously got injured there too.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> time to hustle drunk ****s at the bar


Yeah bro....you got it.  Find people who you KNOW aren't forum readers, and bet them BIG that you like Gab over Mirko. :thumbsup: Awesome. I gonna make some MONEY tonight.


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

Thx for the captures!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> Man who next I am starting to get scared about Fedor but I shouldn't worry he is good but um.............. I don't even know anymore, HOLY SHIT 2007 is making me doubt my belif in GOD.
> But really what is happening.
> How ironic that Mirko gets Ko'ed by a high kick every guy who has been HK'ed by him must be laughing now.
> I am glad I didn't bet on any of this shit.
> ...


If Fedor would've been affected it would have happened in the Lindland fight. Don't worry


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I knew he should have came out to the PRIDE FC theme...


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

I wonder how bad Mirko's ankle and knee are? Looked bad the way he landed. I was thinking the other day after the Dana responds to Floyd Mayweather thing that bragging how there hasnt been a serious injury or death in MMA is not a ggod thing to do. You just dont **** with Murphy (Of Murphy's law: What can go wrong will) like that.


----------



## ShockeyTime (Oct 11, 2006)

Vinty said:


> Cant believe that Mirko got knocked clean out looked real nasty!


>
>
It's Just Soooo True. On any give day. Anyone can beat anybody!!!! I'm Shocked & as much as I like Cro Cop. I Have the same smile of Holy Crap!!!!! as I did when GSP got KO'ed, So I guess that ends the laughing at a guy thread..

I Still think that Cro Cop beats this guy 9 outta 10 more tries. I think We just saw a randleman scenario again. I'm betting that Cro Cop WILL want a rematch ASAP!!!!

No disrespect to Couture but this guy has got to be breathing a sigh of relief & big smile as he has to be having the Nicest start for a heavyweight to start the year, he beats but IMHO does'nt upset the one dimensional sylvia, then his probable next opponent that is a Whole different Animal in Cro Cop, gets caught with a high leg kick & gets KO'ed!!!!!!! Crazy Stuff & a Great set up for couture. I Just wonder if he hangs around or ever sees a matcup with Cro Cop, Let alone Fedor!!!!!

Crazy, Crazy, Crazy!!!!!!! & Worst is this sets back Both Cro Cop & GSP. This is trully the year of the underdog!!

ST


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

Melting Face said:


> RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting


Cant play that file back.:dunno: Do u need a special player? I use media player classic and media player 2.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

How was his ankle not broken. That was just twisted sick! OMG! I thought he was dead. But he will be back stronger than ever! Mirko will be champ (it will just take longer now). :cheeky4:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I gotta say, Gonzaga gets *"ANIMAL"* status after this fight. Particularly with that victory roar.

Mirko was tentative right from the start, though. I wish he'd have taken it to Gonzaga a lot more (though Gonzaga did take him down when he threw that mid-level kick).


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Man Herb was favoring Cro Cop Gab was working and they stood them up


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> Man Herb was favoring Cro Cop Gab was working and they stood them up


Agreed, crocop was taking some shots, and when he got up he faked a kick cause he was tentative about throwing another after what just happened, and then next thing boom!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

How about we just forget about rankings altogether, cause they're f-cking meaningless now.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Not to say I told you so but I did. 

Let's face it, Mirko has two things, a lethal left straight and a lethal left kick. If you take those away he has no outstanding boxing or bjj skills. I knew he was too one dimensional for someone like Gonzaga.

And no, don't say oh this proves ufc is better than pride.

If you recall PRIDE never claimed Mirko to be their best.

That's Fedor. 

But I will say this right now. I do believe Nog will take the UFC title from Gonzaga.

But I think if UFC doesn't take anymore PRIDE fighters that Gonzaga and Nog are the future of UFC heavyweights.

I don't think Mirko is out of his prime, I just think it's time for him to learn new stuff. Did you see his stance? Clearly a kickboxer's, all weight on the back leg.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I gotta say, what impressed me the most was how Gabe caught Cro Cop's body kick like if it was nothing, and took him down.

Gabriel Gonzaga is a f-cking rhino.

Oh well, it doesn't matter Cro Cop will be back. After every loss he has come back more ferocious. I respect Gonzaga and he showed me that he is a 100% real deal, but I will not stop supporting Mirko.

Kam, breath bud....breath.  Happened to me with GSP, but it'll pass.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Certainly not an excuse but I think those ground elbows really threw Mirko off. Not having contended with those in Pride I dont think he knew how to handle them. Gonzaga was getting some really good shots in on the ground. 

Also, Gabriel had a really good game plan. Just like Fedor he constantly pressed the action and didnt allow CroCop to really set up for anything offensive. Mirko kept trying to create space to set something up and Gonzaga kept pushing forward. Gonzaga was just waiting for that kick from CroCop so he could take him down. I am very impressed with Gonzaga as that was a perfect gameplan and played out to a tee.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

His Ankle is ****ed up. He Heel Hooked himself.
What is next Cro Cop Vs Big Nog
I bet if Mirko won they would have set Gab Vs Big Nog


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

Gab was doing that southpaw counter by running around to the right, he was moving fast constantly. Then Crocop was backing off away from his power range too, should have tried to circle the other way?


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> I gotta say, what impressed me the most was how Gabe caught Cro Cop's body kick like if it was nothing, and took him down.
> 
> Gabriel Gonzaga is a f-cking rhino.


I like victories that clearly show that the upset wasn't a fluke. 

Now punches out of nowhere can be considered a fluke, but catching the leg, taking him down, then placing a perfect right kick is not a fluke.

But that fight also showed why elbows are cheap and shouldn't be allowed from the neck above.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Bipolar, did you see my PM? If not, please read it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

THAT WAS ONE OF THE SICKEST KO'S

ABLSflABFlA
OMFG KTFO OR WHAT


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

yeh my bro said the same thing, cathcing a kick that hard and countering it like he did showed that gonzaga has alot of skill.

Most gay entrance music of the night- Cro Cop

Coolest entrance music of the night- Bisping


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> But that fight also showed why elbows are cheap and shouldn't be allowed from the neck above.


No way, I dont think elbows should be illegal at all! An elbow on the ground is the same as punching on the ground. It takes skill to split the defense and land them. Mirko just wasnt ready for them and how to defend them and Gonzaga was using them really well.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Just incase anyone missed it from much earlier in this thread:



TREY B. said:


> *NAPOWWW!*


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

nice, but it doesnt show the view where his ankle is ****ed!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> time to hustle drunk ****s at the bar


*Repped for thinking outside the box.


Couture against Gonzaga for the title, I'm going with Gonzaga because apparently the last 5 or 6 bets I've made, I've lost. GSP, Wandy, Arona, Lil' Nog, Lindland, Werdum, and now Mirko. My only vBookie win was Couture.*


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Man, from Cro Cop's post-fight interview I could see him retiring. That was a devastating loss. That was worse than the Randleman loss. I'm still speechless. Crazy...insane...unbelievable. 2007 is one for the ages already.

Thanks for the vid Trey.


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

i think the same his reaction said it all, i doubt he will return


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

jtaylor42 said:


> No way, I dont think elbows should be illegal at all! An elbow on the ground is the same as punching on the ground. It takes skill to split the defense and land them. Mirko just wasnt ready for them and how to defend them and Gonzaga was using them really well.


Son, Have you ever been hit w/ an elbow?!

Elbows are the sharpest points you have on your body, to cut someone open by punches you have to first cause swelling so you have to earn the cut.

A guy can be dominating a fight the the other one throws one elbow and cuts the guy open then fight stopped. 

Cuts are not considered victories in my book just like Bas Rutten said.

Any lightweight can cut any heavyweight up w/ one elbow.

Trust me I spar w/ ***** and Systema guys and I've been hit w/ an elbow. 

I am not exaggerating when I say they are the bodies form of knifes. But then don't cut ur body open b/c ur skin can move down there, but on your head it's tight to ur skull so it has no giveaway.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't believe how many folks are *THIS* upset over Mirko's loss. 

This is what is great about MMA...no dynasties for the fair-weathered fans (except Fedor of course).


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

His reaction may have said something, Im not sure about that. What he said was that he would take a look at the fight to see where he went wrong. Im sure he will be back just look at Andre Arlovski.


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

what was with the guy fighting Andre Arlovski ?? he kept trying to ***** slap him? one time he came at him open handed like sume kinda ***** cat?! lol


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*"In Fedor We Trust"

Looked at the bank and I'm broke.  
Gotta love this sport, from #4 on the Richest user list to nothing. How in the hell did CroCop get KO'd from a standing kick, if it were on the ground it would be different but standing.   :dunno: *


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats the rules in Pancrase, maybe he came from there.


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

One thing that was great to see was the reaction randy couture got from the british fans, just shows no matter what country ya in if ya a *legend*you get respect!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

You know, rankings should just be used strictly as guidelines, from this point on. 

Nothing is certain in sports, but MMA has to be one of, if not the, most unpredictable sports out there.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> Son, Have you ever been hit w/ an elbow?!


Dude seriously, I am not your "son", lol. You certainly make a good point and I do not like it when a fight is stopped because of an elbow. But I dont agree they are "cheap" either. They are allowed by the rules so the use of them cannot be called cheap. I think they are a valid weapon and some are better at using them than others, but that is just my opinion. 

Also, Mirko cant retire after this since he is under contract. Didnt he sign a five fight deal?


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't believe Mirko lost.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

This sucks so much, i ****in hate myself. I just couldnt resist looking at the results. 

This ruins UFC 70, god im a douche.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *"In Fedor We Trust"
> 
> Looked at the bank and I'm broke.
> Gotta love this sport, from #4 on the Richest user list to nothing. How in the hell did CroCop get KO'd from a standing kick, if it were on the ground it would be different but standing.   :dunno: *


I will lend u some cash I scamed the forum.
Did you hear Randy said that Gab would be a much more difficult test for him. He thinks he could handle Mirko easily I would like to see the fight hopefully Mirko comes back.
Now Fedor is the number 1 HW in the world and no one can argue that now


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright...I'm tired of talking about the Mirko fight.

I'mma move on.

I want to see Bisping vs. Machida next. :thumbsup:


----------



## JLittrell (Apr 11, 2007)

well. gonzaga is going to get destroyed by randy. heh.


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> Alright...I'm tired of talking about the Mirko fight.
> 
> I'mma move on.
> 
> I want to see Bisping vs. Machida next. :thumbsup:


Can u post a link to that one too?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright...

One last comment from me.

The chess match analogy works well in this situation. Mirko made that one wrong move of thinking it was a body kick coming, and it lost him the match and his title shot.


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> I want to see Bisping vs. Machida next. :thumbsup:


Yep i was talking about the excact thing with my bro, we were saying bisping isnt as headstrong yet so fighting a guy as calculated as Machida would be tough, but thats what he needs a tough fight now..


----------



## brainwasterjas (Oct 2, 2006)

I`ve just got back from UFC 70, It was a good night, the undercard fights were all really good. The Main fights were ok, Bisping was great. Gonzaga`s KO kick was stunning. From the start of the fight Cro Cop didnt seem himself and he sounded really dejected in the interview after. When Joe asked him what was next he said that he didnt know and it was too early to say for sure.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I was so amped for Kongo / Assuerio, and it was a damn borefest.

Kongo needs some wrestling training *BADLY*...


----------



## pretzel1988 (Feb 15, 2007)

*No one can doubt Bisping Anymore!*

Fight of the night! No one can say that Bisping is not a top fighter! i love that guy! Shocking Main Event!


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Were the fights overall decent? I'm planning on watching this with some friends tonight, but is it worth it?


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

brainwasterjas said:


> I`ve just got back from UFC 70, It was a good night, the undercard fights were all really good. The Main fights were ok, Bisping was great. Gonzaga`s KO kick was stunning. From the start of the fight Cro Cop didnt seem himself and he sounded really dejected in the interview after. When Joe asked him what was next he said that he didnt know and it was too early to say for sure.


Can you tell us if you think his ankle or knee is damaged? I mean did he get carried out or did he walk/limp?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*AA vs. Werdum*

Well this fight had the potential to be boring, I don't understand why most people were surprised. AA is a great striker who usually pushes the action...but against other strikers. Werdum is an awesome grappler, but doesn't have the explosive takedowns needed to get through AA's sprawl or quick hands. The end result = 2 fighters who try to get the other to play into their game plan, waiting for each other to press the action so they can counter it.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

After watching that clip why did Herb stand them up Gonzaga was working on the ground with those elbows. There was no stalling so the fight shouldnt have been brought to the feet. Good Job Dean :thumbsdown:


----------



## brainwasterjas (Oct 2, 2006)

Woodstock said:


> Can you tell us if you think his ankle or knee is damaged? I mean did he get carried out or did he walk/limp?


He walked out at the en and didnt seem to have too much trouble, it did look very nasty when it happened though.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I cannot WAIT to watch this fight with my un-knowing friends, and listen to their gasps of horror.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

jtaylor42 said:


> Dude seriously, I am not your "son", lol. You certainly make a good point and I do not like it when a fight is stopped because of an elbow. But I dont agree they are "cheap" either. They are allowed by the rules so the use of them cannot be called cheap. I think they are a valid weapon and some are better at using them than others, but that is just my opinion.
> 
> Also, Mirko cant retire after this since he is under contract. Didnt he sign a five fight deal?



Here's what I think about rules and I can use war as a metaphor.

People who sit in an office that never fought make these rules, although the people who endure them aren't allowed to make them. I don't agree.

Just like the presidents and kings declare war but don't have to experience it, soldiers give so much in war but never have a say.

I don't think it's right. I wish there was a united fighters poll in each organization to decide rules. 

Talk about wishful thinking.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Time marches on I guess... :dunno: The next generation of fighters is starting to show up.

In 3 years, I can't even imagine what the rankings will look like.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't believe where all my points have gone.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Time marches on I guess... :dunno: The next generation of fighters is starting to show up.
> 
> In 3 years, I can't even imagine what the rankings will look like.



Have to agree with you TB the next generation is here, The sport is starting to evolve again. The guard is changing


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Another AA / Wedum comment:

1st Round - *Good*
2nd Round - *Boring*
3rd Round – *Total Disappointment*

We all know Fabricio is a counter striker --- I just wish Arlovski could've pushed the pace a little more.

Werdum needs to know that he should be a lot more aggressive in there. Hmmmm..... :dunno:


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't get all excited.

A month from now they'll find pot in Gonzaga's system and it'll be declared a NC b/c it 'helped his performance' and cause a tolerance to pain.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

You know what's really scary? 

There's still 8 more months left...


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

And now I realise I am broke


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

*I dont care that Mirko Lost...*

The fact is, that fight was f'n awesome... even though he lost.

Id rather watch this fight again rather than ...
Andrei/Werdum, Machida/Heath, Assuerio/Kongo, Kos/Diego
... more important for the win for them then action...


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> I don't think it's right. I wish there was a united fighters poll in each organization to decide rules.
> 
> Talk about wishful thinking.


Now THAT is a good idea. I totally agree that if the majority of fighters felt something needed to change it should. The NSAC should really consider something like this as most other commisions will follow suit.


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

I think that if Mirko Crocop wouldve knocked out GG and split his head open with an elbow nobody wouldve griped about elbows.


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

Woodstock said:


> I think that if Mirko Crocop wouldve knocked out GG and split his head open with an elbow nobody wouldve griped about elbows.


iagree. if Mirko was throwing the elbows, they would say it's part of the action. i can see this is just the first of many , many, many excuses.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Considering how much money Cro Cop is making, I wonder if he became complacent...

Oh yeah, Cro Cop's right ankle = *OUCH*


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> You know what's really scary?
> 
> There's still 8 more months left...



I hear that! Holy shit man! Now I'm actually wondering what will happen in the Liddell vs. Rampage 2 fight! I was saying Chuck all the way but it seems my predicting meter is turning to shit!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Like I said back on Page 4 of this thread... 



TREY B. said:


> *It's official!* I'm betting my mortgage on Rampage next month!


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol There have been so many upsets in the ufc lately, starting with Franklin losing at ufc 64. From now on i will always expect the underdog to win.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

You know, I got to thinking a bit...and:

I really expected Werdum to win this fight, given that PRIDE's HW division has been so much more heavily touted. Sh-t, I bet on the dude in vBookie, and I like Arlovski.

In the past, we'd heard that Herring could come to the UFC and beat Sylvia (people were mad when UFC passed on a chance to sign Herring prior to purchasing the company he did sign for).

We'd heard that CroCop shouldn't come to the UFC because there was no competition, and he'd walk through everyone until a rematch with Fedor.

We'd heard that a guy like Werdum, who was maybe #4 or #5 in PRIDE, could come to the UFC and win it all.

Big Nog is still in the gate, ready to make a run, but I'm less and less convinced that the quality of the UFC HW division was as bad as people tried to make it out.

Werdum *IS* a quality fighter.

But I think this shows that Arlovski is not some chump who couldn't be a water-boy in PRIDE.

- We saw Heath Herring dominated by a UFC newcomer.
- We saw Werdum lose a tough fight to Arlovski.
- We saw Cro Cop dominated by Gonzaga?

A lot of people who did a lot of talking on these forums a while back, spoke about how stupid anyone was for appreciating the caliber of UFC fighters for the last few years - you know who you are...you really need to eat some humble pie.

I'm not saying PRIDE fighters stink or anything like that, and Big Nog might very well go on to win the belt... Cro Cop might come back and win the belt... but clearly there was not some unbelievably higher level of performance by the PRIDE guys.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> You know, I got to thinking a bit...and:
> 
> I really expected Werdum to win this fight, given that PRIDE's HW division has been so much more heavily touted. Sh-t, I bet on the dude in vBookie, and I like Arlovski.
> 
> ...


Agreed! Since it was announced that Cro Cop was coming to the UFC all I kept hearing was "Oh Cro Cop was going to plow right threw the UFC heavyweight division then go back to Pride because of the lack of compitition." I'm glad that this happened. Now I have high respect for Cro Cop I think he is an awesome fighter. But people need to realize that every fighter Cro Cop faces in the UFC HW division is not some loser off the streets! This shows he has some real compitition in the UFC.


----------



## kmt1986 (Mar 4, 2007)

I hope Mirko returns to the UFC but sure didnt seem to enthusiastic after the fight with Joe Rogan


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> You know, I got to thinking a bit...and:
> 
> I really expected Werdum to win this fight, given that PRIDE's HW division has been so much more heavily touted. Sh-t, I bet on the dude in vBookie, and I like Arlovski.
> 
> ...


Agreed And I still like all the Pride guys as well. And I hate all this UFC is becoming WWE talk as well. I never heard anyone saying that about Pride which had always had more of WWE look to it to me. 
I do think Fedor is great but not invincible. Someone someday will knock him out too.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

well...i think all these upsets could just be wakeup calls for these figthers. Gomi, cro cop etc. Maybe their game will now be taken to a new level knowing their mistakes, fixing them and gradually improving. Hopefully, they will all come back stonger and show the world who they are.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

kmt1986 said:


> I hope Mirko returns to the UFC but sure didnt seem to enthusiastic after the fight with Joe Rogan


I don't think that man is ever enthusiastic after a fight. Hell, even when he won the Grad Prix last year by knocking out Wanderlei Silva I don't think he ever cracked a smile. 

Also, Mirko will be back again. This wasn't the first time he lost and probably won't be his last. He'll get over it and and start fighting with a vengence.


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

That was retarded!!
Cro Cop getting KTFO by a HEAD KICK


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I just finished watching the Bisping Sinosic fight. The part where Bispings son does a flying knee was just soooo cute!:laugh: 

But seriously, Bisping did a good job on the ground against sinosic. He got out of that kimura get back on top. Then proceeded to and GnP Sinosic. Know I like to see Bisping vs. Machida.


----------



## 941Fighter (Apr 3, 2007)

im soo happy my boy AA won thats all i cared about in UFC 70


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Uchi said:


> well...i think all these upsets could just be wakeup calls for these figthers. Gomi, cro cop etc. Maybe their game will now be taken to a new level knowing their mistakes, fixing them and gradually improving. Hopefully, they will all come back stonger and show the world who they are.


Agreed, that’s why I like MMA so much, just when you thing you have things figured out some fighter knocks down a giant and the sport evolves again.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

AA looked lack luster...I really wanted to see him come back with a bang...he deserved the win clearly but it was one of the few occasions I sympathised with the crowd.

As for Crocop can anyone tell me a more devastating knockout than that?? That was possibly the most ridiculous result anyone could have predicted....Gonzagha by headkick?? Crocop out cold?? Crazy...Gonzagha looks dangerous and that was truly shocking to watch.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

AA vs. Werdum started off good. Then for some reason they just spent the next ten minutes just feeling each other out!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Cro Cop **SPOILER***

Who here is unbelievably shocked of CC's KO?? I seriously couldn't believe it. And I feel bad for all those that bet a whole bunch on him.. damn.. Really wasn't expecting it to end like that.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

i had a feeling this would've happened...every time i bet points on the "for sure win" the guy losses lol. Anyways, Cro-cop lowered his hands, underestimated his striking and got caught.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

my comment after main event of the UFC 70: WTF DID JUST HAPPEN ??? Mirko was very passive in the stand up, and when after a minute or two, he threw a kick for the first time, he ended on the ground and ate some elbows. then referee make them stand up so everyone was thinking 'alright now is Mirko's turn' and suddenly BOOM! 9 seconds before the end of the round he was looking like a dead meat... GG wins by KO - right high kick. I still can't believe this, GG was 100% dominating in this fight and his finisher was freakin' unbelievable.
Bisping did a great job, very exciting action from both fighters, exellent ground and pound by Bisping.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

This year sucks all except for the couture fight. I an't wait for the serra hughes match. Country breakfast WILL lose and I will bet every point on it. GSP will get it back after that


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yea, these overly bet on fighters seem to kinda underestimate their opponents.. look at GSP.. IMO he was too confident and thats why he lost to Serra so easily. And Arlovski was SUCH a disappointmenttt


----------



## zagor071 (Apr 22, 2007)

well, ufc i just a business. 
wealthy elite who control outcome of the fights win, fighters who get money under the table win, misslead audience who stil believe in fairytales lose. 
the world is indeed messed up, but its because we made it like that.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nnnaaahhh I don't think so... This is not WWE.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

zagor071 said:


> well, ufc i just a business.
> wealthy elite who control outcome of the fights win, fighters who get money under the table win, misslead audience who stil believe in fairytales lose.
> the world is indeed messed up, but its because we made it like that.


   :dunno:


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

There is one very big upside to CroCop losing. His next fight could very well be Tim Sylvia.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

zagor071 said:


> well, ufc i just a business.
> wealthy elite who control outcome of the fights win, fighters who get money under the table win, misslead audience who stil believe in fairytales lose.
> the world is indeed messed up, but its because we made it like that.


So what, Just because everything didn't go the way it should in you mind automatically means that it was setup. What do you base this crap on?


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> The full Mirko / Gab fight:
> 
> Mirko nokautiran - DNEVNIK.hr



holy f'n sh*t, mirko got ktfo BIG time. that was definitely worse than the randleman ko fir sure. not too mention the way he landed w/ his leg/knee all super twisted. it wouldn't surprise me in the least if he had knee damage as well. wow wow wow. 

and kudos to bisping for destroying elvis. bisping is incredible.

and it's too bad AA's fight was so dreary, but he won, so im happy.

thanks for posting the above link.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

It is just so eerie how this forum isn't being flooded with threads on how Mirko lost! When people see it on television the sh*t is going to hit the fan big time!


----------



## zagor071 (Apr 22, 2007)

.....


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

zagor071 said:


> bonnar,
> do you usually believe its true what tv tells you it is?:thumbsup:


Do you always think thier is someone pulling the strings in the background all the time?:thumbsup:


----------



## zagor071 (Apr 22, 2007)

.....


----------



## ecofascist (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello, longtime lurker here...

Full credit to Gonzaga, he seemed really pumped and confident, he and his team had obviously really done their homework on Mirko. Mirko has bounced back stronger than ever from losses before, so hopefully this loss shan't affect him too badly.

No one is invincible, not even Fedor. I feel sorry for Fedor, it will be impossible for him to live up to this mystique of invincibility that has built up about him.

One genuinely impartial observation, taking nothing away from Gonzaga, did anyone else think that Mirko seemed a little more gaunt than his normal self? I just got a little bit of a "flat" vibe from Crocop, he just didn't seem as sharp, or perhaps "hungry" is the word, as he normally does


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anyone have a link to the Bisping vs Sinosic fight?


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

isn't Crocop known for his head kick knockouts? ironic that thats how he lost.. i thought it was a typo or something


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Toxie said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Bisping vs Sinosic fight?


Here you go dude! Video: Mirko nokautiran! - DNEVNIK.hr


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bisping lost the standup fight against Elvis. I really wasn't that impressed with him. He landed some good shots on the ground though.


----------



## 941Fighter (Apr 3, 2007)

WOOOOW! im lost for word about cro cop, very ironic:dunno:


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

941Fighter said:


> WOOOOW! im lost for word about cro cop, very ironic:dunno:


Yeah real ironic I think he thought it was a body kick


----------



## Mobley101 (Mar 22, 2007)

Omfg, Gonzaga No ****ing Way Man, That Was Godly What A Kick


----------



## 941Fighter (Apr 3, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> Yeah real ironic I think he thought it was a body kick


yeah it looks like he was guarding his waste line


----------



## jobbernowl (Oct 15, 2006)

The Cro-Cop V Gonzaga fight was the best of the night, but UFC didn't air the Machida fight!


And seriously, could they have put more commercials in that event? After 55 minutes in, there had only been one fight!


----------

